# Sears screamer clone



## acurint (May 5, 2021)

Local seller has this advertised as a 1960 Hawthorne. It's not a screamer but it looks just like it. Know what it is? Sorry I cannot rotate the picture.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Vthuffyguy (May 6, 2021)

Sears Screamer Gremlin. Believe this was made by Huffy.


----------



## acurint (May 6, 2021)

Vthuffyguy said:


> Sears Screamer Gremlin. Believe this was made by Huffy.View attachment 1405857
> View attachment 1405858



I think we have a winner, thank you very much for the assistance.


----------



## Vthuffyguy (May 6, 2021)

You’re welcome!


----------



## acurint (May 6, 2021)

It's fully disassembled, all the chrome parts are now immaculate, and I'm going to clean the frame tomorrow and wire brush all the non Chrome parts, then list it for sale. It looked awesome but it was definitely too small for me.


----------

